# Dog ruptured both ACLs



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some very bad news today after a vet visit. After a month of investigation on why my 8 year old labrador was limping, we finally came to the conclusion that he tore his ACL on both hind legs. Earlier this month it was thought he had arthritis as an examination at that time showed that both knees were solid - but for whatever reason, the complete opposite was discovered today and his knee started showing the "drawer sign" which is causing instability in his leg.

The recommended step now is for him to get surgery on the leg that is worse now and see how the other one does down the road, but most likely it would need surgery as well.

I have been spending a lot of time since this morning's news researching and i'm torn between him getting TPLO surgery, which seems to be very invasive and very very expensive, or to do what people call the "conservative method" where my dog's activities will be strictly restricted for a couple of months to give his knees a chance to rebuild scar tissue to re-stabilize his knees.

There are definitely pros and cons of both methods, which is why i'm pretty torn between those two options. From what I have read so far and from what my vet said, surgery is not something i have to jump to right away, but i should decided within a few months, so I might just try the conservative method and try to be super strict with how much he is allowed to move to see how it goes.

Either way - surgery or conservative method would mean a rough few months for my dog.

Has anyone dealt with this with their dog?

Thank you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your dog, i know how hard it is. I havent deal with anything like this but different tho. I personally will ask the vet what he thinks is best for your dog and also i would for sure try the natural way to give it a chance, i would try to avoid surgery unless its really necessary.
Just make sure that besides been restricted on his activities also he is not in pain or to much disconfort and of course u will have to monitor him all the time to make sure if this is working.
Let us know how it goes and i really wish u good luck


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of dog? I've seen it done with little dogs manage to heal without surgery . But no jumping, no stairs, no running, etc. 
but bigger dogs harder. Out to the bathroom and back in. 
With surgery even if one leg is good quite often the other goes as its takin all te weight while the other is injured or healing. 
A big dog you can use a sling to help him up and down or down stairs etc to give him more support and take the weight off the leg. 
Seen a lot of customers dogs get the surgery and all recover very well.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a labrador cross. He weights 35 kg (about 78 pounds) He is currently on pain medication to help with pain control. My plan right now is to carry him up and down the stairs when i take him outside to pee and poop. Based on what I read - i have to be super strict for the conservative management method so he will be on leashed walks outside to do his business.

I also confined him to my family room so he can't run around and rush to the door if the doorbell rings.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh no  Good luck and I really hope he gets better soon


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

My Dogo fully tore his ACL and partially tore his other.He had surgery on the worst one and it was tough.For about 2 months we only let him go out to the bathroom.And gradually took 5 min walks to 10 min and so on. It was about 6 months before he was off leash.He still limps after he goes hard and that will never change.He also had therapy such as water treadmill and cold laser.Sorry to say but this is one shitty situation.Knowing that your dog is a lab,you're gonna have to really slow it down and keep it calm.This is going to be very hard,but dogs can get used to huge changes.My dog was miserable for a while untill he got used to being home.Your dog should not play with others anymore and should only swim.Only low impact exercise.Sorry to say but in this case your dog has to be very limited.Especially now that it can completely tear it's ACL's.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm very sorry about your dog. ACLs are difficult because of the need to keep them so quiet.

In terms of cost, I would definitely research Western Washington Vet school (http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/)

My aunt and uncle have a "disaster dog" and know a few people who have taken their dogs there for specialty care and surgery. You get excellent care at a much better price.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> I'm very sorry about your dog. ACLs are difficult because of the need to keep them so quiet.
> 
> In terms of cost, I would definitely research Western Washington Vet school
> 
> My aunt and uncle have a "disaster dog" and know a few people who have taken their dogs there for specialty care and surgery. You get excellent care at a much better price.


Thanks Elle, I will definitely look into it.

Does anyone else have any experience with CCL/ACL on dogs?

Thank you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How is he holding up?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> How is he holding up?


Too early to tell. I'm trying to be as careful as I can be. I am not letting him on any stairs and trying to keep him as quiet as I can. The only good news I can really report is that I saw him leave the leg that seems to be worse on the ground when he lifted up his foot to pee against a tree


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> Too early to tell. I'm trying to be as careful as I can be. I am not letting him on any stairs and trying to keep him as quiet as I can. The only good news I can really report is that I saw him leave the leg that seems to be worse on the ground when he lifted up his foot to pee against a tree


Aaww poor lil guy, with time and care he will get better


----------

